# Al Khail Heights Al Quoz advice please



## naga7 (Sep 8, 2008)

Could anyone give me feedback re the Al Khail Heights project that is being developed. I am considering purchasing an apartment there but not familiar with the potential in that area as I am a non UAE resident. 

I know it's near an industrial zone. 

Could anyone adivse whether it's good for investment and the rental market and also location wise is it well located?

Any feedback would be great

Thank you


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The units themselves look decent enough from the outside but it's too embedded within workers accommodation for it ever to be desirable. There's certainly nothing within walking distance that implies an actual lifestyle.

There is a section of the rental market where that doesn't matter though. As long as the inside is good enough to nest and it's cheap enough, some people are happy to travel to the various malls and plazas of Dubai. 

That would be your tenant and my first impression is that kind of person is already well served with existing properties, let along a number of other developments I see coming onto the market.


----------



## naga7 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Mr Rossi

Thanks for your feedback.

Is it well coated for Jumeriah and dubai mall / Emirates mall? I was thinking of purchasing it for holiday use and then for holiday rentals.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

It's cheap for a reason - have you been there?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

naga7 said:


> Thanks for your feedback.


No worries.

It's near enough Dubai Mall and MOE by car or taxi, probably about 15-20 minutes. Jumeriah beach is a bit further, maybe 30 mins due to the road structure.

Personally, it's not in an area you'd want to spend a holiday in unless you're the type of person that likes to be out doing activities all day and just need a place to sleep. I've not seen inside the units, so can't comment on how relaxing they'd be inside, but there's no plaza, shops or restaurants within walking distance.

I'm also not sure if any of the units are completed, some look near to completion but don't look inhabited. Btw, I am basing all of this on driving past every morning rather than a full feasibility study. 

For your brief, the ideal location would be The Marina or JBR. Possibly the Palm and Downtown too but these will all come at a much higher premium. Port Saeed would fit that remit perfectly and be a lot cheaper, some areas of Bur Dubai too. Though I'm fairly sure only GCC nationals can purchase in these areas. 

As an outside shot, you may want to look at Festival City, the Al Badia residencies tend to hold their price but you may get a good deal in Marsa Plaza, which has great facilities, good access to everywhere and I can think of worse places to spend a weeks holiday.


----------



## naga7 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you Mr Rossi for your reply.

I am still looking for that holiday home and as you pass Al Khail heights frequently have you seen any progress? 

I will check out the other areas you have mentioned aswell.

Thanks


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

No, nothing.


----------

